# research chemical help



## Badace.boom (Nov 9, 2011)

hey i ordered the stack for super dmz rx and i was just wondering would i need to use tamifen citrate along with my pct?  please help thank you


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

I would use it as my PCT
for DMZ pct, I'd run the nolva at 20/20/20/20


----------



## gamma (Nov 14, 2011)

everybody is different as we all know, but i ran 20/20/20/20 after my ultradrol run and decided next time to up the dose a bit the first two weeks 40/30/20/20 recovery seemed slow at 20 a week. jus my two cents, most on here will recommend clomid but like i like nolva works well at the right dose.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 14, 2011)

Clomid/Aromasin would be my choice, The Aromasin will save you from Estro Rebound, and Clomid has been proven to be far more effective in jump starting LH and so on. Nolva will actually lower IGF levels and in turn limit your ability to retain maximum gains.


----------

